# A small score....



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Picked up a few sticks today while I was out....

3 Tatuaje Cojonu 2003

3 Tatuaje Cojonu 2006

2 Camacho 10th Anniversary (Have not tried one - Looking forward to it!)

4 Cubao No. 4


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

A small, but still a good score! I have one of the Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 sitting in my humidor...just calling my name! 

Also, how's the Cubao? Haven't been able to get one yet, but I'm sure I'll enjoy it when I do.

Anyway, excellent pickups!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Cojooooonnuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice stogies, Dave,,,I take it you hit the local cigar place? I may have to take another ride down there for those,,if you left any,,lol


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice score, 
I would not call that small
heck looks all good to me!!!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet pick-up!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick-ups, enjoy.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I do not smoke Tatuaje much anymore and I kind of miss them
I have to drive 1.5 hours to get them at above MSRP

But thats when the killer cigar pass kicks in !


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't wait for a review on those Camacho 10ths. Good score all around.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Camacho 10ths, had a 6x60 this weekend. Those others are on my 'need to try' list for the summer. Good score!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Love the Tats and Cubao, great pick ups. Haven't had enough of the Camacho 10s to make up my mind on them. Nice score.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> I do not smoke Tatuaje much anymore and I kind of miss them
> I have to drive 1.5 hours to get them at above MSRP
> 
> But thats when the killer cigar pass kicks in !


Pete Johnson said he would eat the ew SCHIP tax on his cigars this year, so thats good news. You can buy singles here Tatuaje Cigars from SeriousCigars.com or boxes of course. Pretty good prices and well stocked, including the Cojonu 2009 and Cabaiguan Guapos Maduros.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats cool 
Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice pick-up, and Cubaos are tasty!!!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice hit.


----------

